# Halbleiterschütz



## iPDI (24 August 2010)

Hallo

Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Halbleiterschützen gemacht? Hab hier im Forum schon einiges darüber so am Rande gelesen. 

Konkret geht es bei mir darum, Bremsschütze gegen Halbleiterschütze zu tauschen, da die normalen andauernd kaputt gehen. Die Bremsschützen schalten in meinem Beispiel ca. alle 10 Sekunden.

Eine weitere Anwendung in diesem Fall wären Umrichter, an welchen 2 Motoren angehängt sind (Hub / Fahrachse). Auch diese schalten etwa im selben Rythmus,

Ist das eine gute Idee oder nicht? Falls niemand Erfahrungswerte liefern kann, werde ich es einmal an einer Bremse testen.

Gruss iPDI


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2010)

iPDI schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Halbleiterschützen gemacht? Hab hier im Forum schon einiges darüber so am Rande gelesen.
> 
> ...



Bremsen sind kräftige Induktivitäten.
Ich finde spezielle Bremsgeräte sind meist die bessere Wahl.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## iPDI (24 August 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bremsen sind kräftige Induktivitäten.
> Ich finde spezielle Bremsgeräte sind meist die bessere Wahl.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



ja das ist so...bei meinem Fall handelt es sich nur um Feststellbremsen. Der Rest wird vom Frequenzumrichter erledigt. Deshalb ist ein Bremsgerät auch nicht wirklich das, was ich brauche...


edit: habe versucht, bei einem kleinen Servomotor (0.5kw) die Feststellbremse via Optokoppler zu lösen. Hat jedoch überhaupt nicht funktioniert.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2010)

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es passt weil du nicht den Motorenhersteller
angegeben hast und ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, da ich die Handbücher
nicht gerade nicht dabei habe. SEW hat, glaube ich Bremsgleichrichter
die mit 24V angesteuert werden können, vlt passt das ja auf deine
Anwendung.

Musst den überhaubt bei jeden Takt die Bremse einfallen lassen oder reicht
es nicht aus die Umrichter an der Rampe runterzufahren und die Antriebe
irgendwie in mit den Regler in Position zu halten?

Dann die Bremse von einen Hubantrieb würde ich nicht alleine mit den 
Halbleiter schalten, wenn der irgendwie eine "Panne" hat und immer
durchschaltet könnte dein Hub durchsacken und irgendetwas geht 
zu bruch, im schlimmsten fall ein Mensch.


----------



## iPDI (24 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es passt weil du nicht den Motorenhersteller
> angegeben hast und ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, da ich die Handbücher
> nicht gerade nicht dabei habe. SEW hat, glaube ich Bremsgleichrichter
> die mit 24V angesteuert werden können, vlt passt das ja auf deine
> ...



bei der Anwendung, welche ich im "edit" beschrieben habe, habe ich selber programmiert. Dort wird die Bremse nur angezogen, wenn der Antrieb ausgeschaltet wird.

Bei den Hub / Fahrantrieben ist es jedoch zwingend, dass diese jedesmal die Feststellbremse ziehen. 

Zusammengefasst heisst das also, dass wir weiterhin normale Sch¨tze verwenden sollen und diese alle 6 Monate tauschen?!


----------



## Proxy (24 August 2010)

Erstmal würde ich nie, also wirklich nie, Fahrt sowie Hub über den gleichen Umrichter machen. Für mich eins der größten fehler die jemand machen kann, in der heutigen Zeit wo ein Schütz fast so teuer ist wie ein Umrichter. 

1)Du verlierst bei jeden Umschalten von den Motoren zeit
2)Kannst du nie Positionieren mit Geber über den Umrichter, sondern musst selber was zusammenbasteln
3)Bastelei gefällt mir nicht da sich jeder eindenken muss.
4)Unnötige Fehlerquellen
5)Du musst immer die Parametersätze ändern beim Umrichtern
6) Und das ist fast das wichtigste bei der Automatisierung, du kannst somit keine Raumkurven fahren um zeit zu gewinnen was jede Anlage eigentlich bzw. jeder Kunde will.

10sek sparen bei einen 3min takt ist in der Stunde ein Takt mehr, dass erhöht die Produktivität und somit die Rentabilität der Anlage.


----------



## jabba (24 August 2010)

Wenn denn der Fragesteller so freundlich wäre mal genau die Schaltung zu erklären und was an dem Schütz kaputt geht, könnten wir außer drum rumschwafeln vieleicht auch helfen.

Wie oben schon geschrieben sind Bremsen hohe induktivitäten, dafür gibt es zB. von SSB extra Schnellentregungen. 
Helfen würde auf jeden fall eine passend ausgelegte freilaufdiode. 
- Wie ist die Bremse angeschlossen ? 1polig über Schütz oder 2 Polig
- AC oder DC
...


----------



## iPDI (24 August 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Wenn denn der Fragesteller so freundlich wäre mal genau die Schaltung zu erklären und was an dem Schütz kaputt geht, könnten wir außer drum rumschwafeln vieleicht auch helfen.
> 
> Wie oben schon geschrieben sind Bremsen hohe induktivitäten, dafür gibt es zB. von SSB extra Schnellentregungen.
> Helfen würde auf jeden fall eine passend ausgelegte freilaufdiode.
> ...



Der Fragensteller ist so freundlich  

Also bei der Anwendung ist es eine 230VDC bremse. Die Gleichrichter sind aber direkt im Motorklemmenbrett verbaut. geschaltet wird also 1polig 230VAC. Das Problem ist, dass die Kontakte verbrennen / festkleben. Liegt wohl einfach daran, dass die Schütze extrem viel schalten. Die Schütze sind richtige / überdimensioniert. 



Proxy schrieb:


> Erstmal würde ich nie, also wirklich nie, Fahrt  sowie Hub über den gleichen Umrichter machen. Für mich eins der größten  fehler die jemand machen kann, in der heutigen Zeit wo ein Schütz fast  so teuer ist wie ein Umrichter.
> 
> 1)Du verlierst bei jeden Umschalten von den Motoren zeit
> 2)Kannst du nie Positionieren mit Geber über den Umrichter, sondern musst selber was zusammenbasteln
> ...



ok, um dieses Thema geht es hier nicht  Die Anlage aus diesem Beispiel ist ca. 15 Jahre alt. Damals hat der Preisunterschied zwischen einem Umrichter und einem Umschaltschütz wohl noch einiges mehr betragen  Wird wohl heutzutage auch niemand mehr so lösen...ist bei den neueren Anlagen mit ähnlicher Funktion von derselben Herstellerfirma natürlich auch nicht mehr so gelöst,


----------



## jabba (24 August 2010)

Da würde ich mal zweipolig abschalten, oder am Schütz eine Schutzbeschaltung machen. 
Die Ausführung hängt aber vom verwendeten Gleichrichter ab.
Gibt welche mit einer, zwei oder vier Dioden. Die Abschaltung dieser Bremsen geht aber definitiv auf die Kontakte.


----------



## iPDI (24 August 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal zweipolig abschalten, oder am Schütz eine Schutzbeschaltung machen.
> Die Ausführung hängt aber vom verwendeten Gleichrichter ab.
> Gibt welche mit einer, zwei oder vier Dioden. Die Abschaltung dieser Bremsen geht aber definitiv auf die Kontakte.





und was sagst du dazu zum thema halbleiterschütz?


----------



## Proxy (24 August 2010)

Da würde ich von Siemens welche nehmen die können auch Motoren und somit auch induktiv

http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/industrial-controls/de/industrieschaltgeraete/halbleiterschaltgeraete/schalten-motoren/Seiten/default.aspx

oder gleich das hier bzw. du musst schauen was du brauchst.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22849460/td


davor würde ich aber auf jeden fall ein Schütz machen das über das Notaus-Relais geschalten wird, über den Verzögerten kontakt. Wegen durchkontaktierung


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal zweipolig abschalten, oder am Schütz eine Schutzbeschaltung machen.
> Die Ausführung hängt aber vom verwendeten Gleichrichter ab.
> Gibt welche mit einer, zwei oder vier Dioden. Die Abschaltung dieser Bremsen geht aber definitiv auf die Kontakte.



Ich bin kein allzu großer Freund von Schutzbeschaltungen. Damit ändert sich das Verhalten der Bremse (Einfallzeit).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PCE-5Smp (26 August 2010)

*Beispiel aus dem Aufzugbau*

Hallo,
bei uns im Betriebsgebäude gibt es einen uralten 1952er Lastenaufzug mit magnetisch hydraulischer Feststellbremse.

Verbaut ist ein Selen-Brückengleichrichter und nach der Genralüberhölung der Schaltanlage jetzt auch nurnoch Halbleiterschütze.

Zum Erkennen von Schützfehlern ist direkt hinter jedem Schütz ein Phasenkontrollrelais verbaut und jedes Schütz mit doppelter Nennleistung bemessen.

Nach den vielen Ausfällen in der Vergangenheit haben wir seit drei Jahren Ruhe und der TÜV hat bisher nichts bemängelt.


----------

